# Phoenix, AZ group looking for an addition



## Bhaal (May 1, 2007)

Long time lurker here at enworld, I originally wrote this up for craigslist--which didn't really get any hits--so I'm bringing it here now; target audience and all that 

We're a group of friends that run regular tabletop gaming sessions, usually on saturday, about 3 times a month on average. A few months back one of our own had to move out of state back to her hometown, which left us a bit shy on players. We can't seem to find anyone through degrees of seperation that are able and/or willing to make it, so we figured there's got to be another out there that would fit well with the group. 

--About us:

Currently we're 5 in total (me as GM and 4 players). We range a bit age-wise (~13 year spread) with the youngest being mid-20s, so not your typical college-aged gamers, but we all get along very well and have been friends for years (in some cases, over a decade). We're mixed gender-wise about 50/50, academically slanted (there are more degrees than people), we all have jobs and lives and schedules, two are married with children, that sort of thing.

--About the gaming:

I'm running a "modern" setting campaign on a new gaming system that we're trying out. We really aren't too rules lawyer-ey or power gamers or heavy roleplayers; we definitely have fun with it but don't take things too seriously. We just finished up a ~2 year campaign last fall and are a few months into trying this new one out. Generally we aren't too concerned with the system or settings as long as it is fertile grounds for a good story and fun characters and scenarios to emerge. I could go into more detail if you have questions about those specifics, but for now I want to talk more about the gaming group and what the sessions are like in more general terms.

We still roll dice of course, we have lots of gaming plot and character stuff and combat and all that jazz. However, we also have lots of off-topic "tangents" and do some general socializing, catching up on our weeks, talking about current events, politics, all sorts of stuff. It usually happens when we all first meet up, and gets self-policed more and more as the day goes on. For food, it's less cheetos with mountain dew and more starbucks with pita and baba ganoush. Actual cooked meals, ordering out, and sometimes a free-for-all with appetizers from trader joe's. For us gaming really is a codeword and good excuse for getting together and hanging out.

--About you:

Well? Fill in the blank. I've done what I can to pitch our group, so now it's your turn. If you think this sort of activity is something you want, that we'd be good company with each other, etc, then please drop a line. We're of course a little wary of how successful/awkward it can be bringing in a total stranger, and I can certainly see that same reservation coming from the other way. So, our thought was to do some conversing first (eg. email, phone), then maybe getting the gang to descend on a coffee shop or somewhere to hang out and mingle.

A couple extra caveats and things to be aware of:

-Hosting. 99.99% of the time it's going to be at the same place, which is home to the kids of two of the players. This can be flexible if needed, but it's much easier on the parents and in return they typically take care of dinner.

-Kids. Three of them, aged 4 and younger, will be around because of the hosting situation. Good kids, though definitely an interference when looked at from a strict gaming standpoint. However they make for amusing side distractions sometimes, and occasionally the 4 year old will have her ill-defined character invervene and take out a bad guy to help out the party in combat.

-Cats. There's two at the home, one has a tendency to come say hello if the kids aren't around. For those with allergies, it might not be too bad though (the player who recently moved was allergic and was usually fine), the home is clean and the cats are easy to shoo away.

That's about it. If you are interested please respond describing a little bit about yourself, along with any questions/comments you might have.  Go ahead and respond here or drop a line to gaming -at- gnolfo -dot- net.


----------



## Arkhandus (May 7, 2007)

I'm confused.  If gaming is basically just one way you guys use to get together and hang out as buddies, why'd you be seeking other folks to join in?

It'd seem _really_ awkward and wierd to me considering the fact that whoever might join in wouldn't be a close buddy from the same cadre.  I dunno.  I hung out with my buddies in Michigan, but when I later joined a gaming club at my college in Arizona, I didn't really join in on their socializing and hanging-out outside the campus.  It'd just be _wierd_.  They seem cool, but they're still strangers to me, and I imagine it would be the same kind of situation in your group.


----------

